# Can epson L220 do sublimation?!



## REVILE (Apr 13, 2016)

,,, Hi everybody
I wont to ask about Epson L 220 
Can it do sublimation
And if it can,, can I use any epson 4 colour sublimation ink in it?
And I wont to ask about what is the best type of paper for cotton transfer


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

Yes, physically it can print the inks without problem. 

It's tricky with the software reset when it thinks the ink has run out however. 

Profiling is likely needed also as I doubt any sub ink suppliers are providing profiles for it.


----------



## REVILE (Apr 13, 2016)

Its my first time to get a sublimation printer and I can get an expensive one,, hope it work with me,, did I need to get any tools with it or I can use the orignal ink tanks?


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

I don't recommend this printer/set up if it's your first time doing dye sub. I'd recommend getting a proven solution from a reputable company.
Using this printer will require a lot of knowledge and experience you may not have.


----------



## REVILE (Apr 13, 2016)

What about Ricoh 3100 with Chinese ink?!
Or any epson printer which are not expensive


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

The Ricoh with refillable carts and bulk in would be an easier start up solution. You still will need some sort of a profile if you care at all about color accuracy. Most Chinese suppliers will not offer this. That profile will be easier to find online or from a user on this forum. Profiles are specific to the ink/printer/paper/driver setting.
Being economical is OK when starting up. Being cheap is a recipe for disaster. Junk in = junk out.


----------



## REVILE (Apr 13, 2016)

I search for orignal inks but I cant found it in my country
Do u know any trusted website? Can send worldwide


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

I am not sure. Especially since I don't know which country you're in.


----------



## vivek parthi (Jun 28, 2016)

hi! everyone i am going to finally start my t -shirt printing business . i have chosen EPSON L220 printer i want to know whether its the wright printer for my printing business or should i go with an another type of printers ,,please say me some suggestion i have no experience in this fied


----------

